# Baby bunny who eats fingers



## earsnted (Oct 11, 2012)

does anyone elses baby bunny tend to bite the crap out of your finger anytime it gets within 3 inches of its mouth?

doesnt matter what we are doing, could be petting it, refilling the food, giving it a toy, installing a new hayrack, it doesnt matter, if ur fingers there, its biting it...

we are waiting for her/him to get older to get it fixed, is it possible that once their aggressive tendancies wear off the biting will slow down? or stop even?

its just annoying and aggrivating when we arent even trying to mess with it at all, and we get bitten.

just curious lol.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 11, 2012)

is your bunny biting or nibbling/nipping (biting HURTS and can even draw blood, as opposed to exploratory nibbles)?

they do have a tendency to explore with their mouths and nibble on fingers, clothes, etc.

one way to correct this is that, when the bunny nibbles/nips, gently press their head to the ground for a few seconds. this is how momma bunnies discipline their kits, so the bunny will know what you mean by it. worked like a charm when I had to train my lionhead to stop nibbling on my pants!


----------



## earsnted (Oct 11, 2012)

its a mixture of both, the baby bunny drew blood on my girlfriends knuckle, its only bitten me two or three times, mainly because im always at work and my girlfriend is always at home with it, but she gets bitten quite frequently, and ive noticed it nibbles too, kinda gentle, but if u dont move ur finger fast enough youll be in some painn


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 11, 2012)

eep! is it possible your hands smell like food at all? 

try to do the holding-the-head-down trick at the first sign of a little warning nibble before it can escalate to a full-on taste test. at the very least, it should tone things down to strictly nibbles if it doesn't stop the tooth-to-skin contact entirely


----------



## earsnted (Oct 12, 2012)

we're starting to think she/he is just getting used to bonding with humans, and buns alike, she/he was like 8 and a half weeks or so when we got she/he and it was living at petland, which has tons of crazy kids and weird people poking lifting and messing with them all day long.

also, our bunny ears went up and started rubbing his face on the cage, and teddy reached through the bars and bit his nose lol. might be a territorial kind of thing??

she seems to have slowed down on biting humans.. for now


----------

